# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Hob at laundry door

## Compleat Amateu

My laundry has no floor waste, God knows why not.  Instead it has a low (75mm square or so) tiled hob running across the doorway, presumably to prevent water flooding into the rumpus room that is actually a tiled ex-garage.  If the hob was removed there would be a level surface from tiled laundry to tiled rumpus floor. 
So, is there any reason in the building codes that says I can't knock the hob out?  I do know that a floor waste isn't mandatory, however desirable. 
Cheers 
Compleat

----------


## Hoppy

The floor waste in the laundry is not required "IF" the laundry trough has an inbuuilt overflow that prevent flooding. If you can get or have the right trough I don,t see a problem.

----------


## Cecile

Is the house on a slab?  If you knock the "hob" out, why not put a strip drain where the hob was?

----------


## Compleat Amateu

Yes and no.  Firmly on Australia, ie slab.  Not sure what you have in mind by strip drain, but this laundry is built 1700 mm into the side of a hill that flows towards the doors.  No chance of ponding. 
I've been brandishing The Big Tools today, the hob is GORN.  Amazing how a Big Tool (ie demo hammer) chops through brickwork.  My latest theory about the non-wastwe is that it isn't there because there wasn't enough fall into the sewer line in the days of terracotta; PVC another question.  But more on this anon 
Regards

----------


## piscean

our laundry doesnt have a waste drain either and it's at the back of the house which is about a metre above ground so the drainage would be fine. The only reasoning I can come up with is when they built it they figured any water would run out the door (this is pretty much where the fall leads to) into the back room, which was originally the back porch so they must have figured the drain wasn't necessary. It sounds like your hob was put in when they converted the garage to a room in case of flooding.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Ask any Insurance company 'what is the major of water damage in homes' the response will be.... 
Laundry flooding due to washing machine hose or hose connection failures. 
I suspect a floor waste will be compulsory in the next few years, and not before time, especially when you consider the total cost of putting a 1.5 metre length of PVC pipe in the slab before concreting starts. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------

